# [SEMI-SOLVED] wine + Sopcast problem, qsopcast problem

## dAdi82

Witam, zainstalowem sobie sopcast 3.0.1 poprzez wine

```
 app-emulation/wine-1.0  USE="X alsa cups gecko jpeg ncurses opengl (-dbus) -esd (-hal) -jack -lcms -ldap (-nas) -oss -samba (-scanner) -xml"
```

Zainstalowałem sopcasta

```
wine Setup-SopCast-3.0.1-2008-3-28.exe
```

I odpalam sopcasta

```

wine SopCast.exe
```

Otwiera sie okno logowania, loguje się standardowo jako anonim otwiera się program i stop.

Okno programu robi się ciemne i nic sie niedzieje.

log

```

dadi82 SopCast3.0.1 # wine SopCast.exe

fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_InitNew (0x94fa40)

err:ole:ITypeInfo_fnInvoke did not find member id -518, flags 0x4!

err:ole:ITypeInfo_fnInvoke did not find member id -517, flags 0x4!

detect MTU=4c4

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

Connection=11   Connection=11

i=0   51

ipExternal:d4ae0653  Internal:b0aa8c0  portLocal:38091    portExternal1:38091    External2:38091  linkType:51

tm1.sopserv.com proto=17

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

adv=102

TD1=4294966942-354:  1218357753:102:2882008484

tm4.sopserv.com proto=17

adv=750

TD1=4294967108-188:  1218357754:750:2882008670

Average difference=4294967025

4294967025

4294967025

Not valid ID

system channelID=99

detect MTU=4c4

localaddr:      c0a80a0b:32682, externaladdr:5306aed4:32682

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

hook_broker_connect:msgType=22

hook_broker_connect:npeers=32

--e0fc2153:4931/201a8c0:4931 size=28

--7fe2354e:8153/7fe2354e:8153 size=28

--88763146:60068/6901a8c0:8571 size=28

--83ac1b41:14179/c500a8c0:14179 size=28

--db72d23d:12309/db72d23d:12309 size=28

--bb5a7b3d:12196/201a8c0:12196 size=28

--b965743d:14415/3618a8c0:14415 size=28

--444e2e3c:6667/201a8c0:6667 size=28

--d8962e3c:7285/201a8c0:7285 size=28

--cd468d3b:8966/200a8c0:8966 size=28

--f471853b:12500/f471853b:12500 size=28

--d58fd93a:13367/d58fd93a:13367 size=28

--197a5f3a:7038/301a8c0:7038 size=28

--a34d5e3a:8333/6118a8c0:8333 size=28

--b655c3a:13132/b655c3a:13132 size=28

--75e179d3:6201/601a8c0:6201 size=28

--242ffdc:5712/5701a8c0:5712 size=28

--e7b34dc:7389/303a8c0:7389 size=28

--2c74a4db:6642/201a8c0:6642 size=28

--f257da7b:8059/301a8c0:8059 size=28

--ec7fd07c:5594/200a8c0:5594 size=28

--bcbd2379:5620/202a8c0:5620 size=28

--8a300558:16991/2301a8c0:14181 size=28

--a4030676:5242/a4030676:5242 size=28

--701c107a:9377/301a8c0:9377 size=28

--d523847a:7149/1001a8c0:7149 size=28

--414f0676:7756/414f0676:7756 size=28

--5e2e74db:14299/5e2e74db:14299 size=28

--c70672db:6046/c70672db:6046 size=28

--69a0c5d2:41977/3318a8c0:6285 size=28

--d15ed8da:5633/401a8c0:5633 size=28

--e602e07b:6889/201a8c0:6889 size=28

broker connection closed retv=-13

check_peers_sysch:5321fce0:4931:

check_peers_sysch:4e35e27f:8153:

check_peers_sysch:46317688:60068:

check_peers_sysch:411bac83:14179:

check_peers_sysch:3dd272db:12309:

check_peers_sysch:3d7b5abb:12196:

check_peers_sysch:3d7465b9:14415:

check_peers_sysch:3c2e4e44:6667:

check_peers_sysch:3c2e96d8:7285:

check_peers_sysch:3b8d46cd:8966:

  7fe2354e:8153 NEWACCEPT len=20

  NEW ACCEPT

exchange peerAddr:npeers=10 check_peers_sysch:3b8571f4:12500:

fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_Load (0x1281b0)->(0x33e704)

fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x1281b0)->(1)

fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x1281b0)->(0)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa

Got CHannel list!!!!!!!!!!!

retv = -43

        spsc_cleanup_sysch

sopch2_schedule_sc_misc_sysch retv=-43

CHLST blockSize=22404

2882010026:2882010025

fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x7d58b9e8, overlapped 0x7d58b9cc): stub

fixme:system:SetProcessDPIAware stub!

fixme:msimtf:CActiveIMM_Create ((nil) {08c0e040-62d1-11d1-9326-0060b067b86e} 0x165ef34)

fixme:ole:CoCreateInstance no instance created for interface {08c0e040-62d1-11d1-9326-0060b067b86e} of class {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59}, hres is 0x80004002

fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_QueryStatus (0x12824c)->((null) 1 0x33da60 (nil))

fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12824c)->((null) 25 2 0x33da74 (nil))

fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12824c)->((null) 26 2 0x33da74 (nil))

fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x12824c)->(0x33dab0)

fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12824c)->({000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046} 37 0 0x33dbcc (nil))

fixme:shdocvw:HttpNegotiate_BeginningTransaction (0x12cfe0)->(L"" L"" 0 0x33dc04)

fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12824c)->((null) 29 2 0x33f4b4 (nil))

fixme:shdocvw:DocHostUIHandler_GetDropTarget (0x12824c)

fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x12824c)->(0x33f2f8)

fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceFrame_SetStatusText (0x12824c)->(0xf7ea2775)

fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12824c)->((null) 25 2 0x33f22c (nil))

fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12824c)->((null) 26 2 0x33f22c (nil))

fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12824c)->((null) 21 2 (nil) (nil))

fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12824c)->((null) 28 2 0x33f590 (nil))

fixme:bidi:mirror stub: mirroring of characters not yet implemented

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

system channelID=99

detect MTU=4c4

localaddr:      c0a80a0b:33179, externaladdr:5306aed4:33179

hook_broker_connect:msgType=22

hook_broker_connect:npeers=32

--6e2c0954:61462/4201a8c0:13233 size=28

--dff3f352:9528/200a8c0:9528 size=28

--f164c051:9083/650106c0:9083 size=28

--3f228450:14108/57c9a8c0:14108 size=28

--959e914f:50647/2101a8c0:5096 size=28

--6801614f:10307/301a8c0:10307 size=28

--e2270a4f:7693/1301a8c0:7693 size=28

--55a98d4e:49340/2101a8c0:7278 size=28

--55a98d4e:64378/2e01a8c0:7123 size=28

--9c5a694e:50422/4201a8c0:10072 size=28

--17d4564e:7291/5300a8c0:7291 size=28

--8fa0a84c:7082/8fa0a84c:7082 size=28

--2c050e4c:62996/a800a8c0:12435 size=28

--59cda84b:5956/200a8c0:5956 size=28

--886a9e4b:60508/4101a8c0:14529 size=28

--215d4318:5532/dc7a9d4b:5532 size=28

--77f782db:44545/701a8c0:8971 size=28

--804787db:1828/5b01a8c0:7944 size=28

--8bbcf83a:15699/6401a8c0:6491 size=28

--84549355:8802/b01a8c0:8802 size=28

--b492e29f:53041/500a8c0:11494 size=28

--5eb604dd:29551/df040a0a:12558 size=28

--6360223b:6729/6360223b:6729 size=28

--a1ec4d7d:8513/a1ec4d7d:8513 size=28

--62e20d79:6764/1201a8c0:6764 size=28

--f43674ca:24807/9d6310ac:11286 size=28

--69bd60ca:1639/801a8c0:12816 size=28

--132213da:33431/a527a8c0:8312 size=28

--823c8077:51639/4202000a:10039 size=28

--2f4f12da:22665/6601a8c0:13364 size=28

--efdfc3a:5127/202000a:5127 size=28

--2e8fec7d:1798/6401a8c0:13461 size=28

broker connection closed retv=-13

check_peers_sysch:54092c6e:61462:

check_peers_sysch:52f3f3df:9528:

check_peers_sysch:51c064f1:9083:

check_peers_sysch:5084223f:14108:

check_peers_sysch:4f919e95:50647:

check_peers_sysch:4f610168:10307:

check_peers_sysch:4f0a27e2:7693:

check_peers_sysch:4e8da955:49340:

check_peers_sysch:4e8da955:64378:

check_peers_sysch:4e695a9c:50422:

check_peers_sysch:4e56d417:7291:

  sio->hook:-30

check_peers_sysch:4ca8a08f:7082:

  8fa0a84c:7082 NEWACCEPT len=20

  NEW ACCEPT

exchange peerAddr:npeers=10   sio->hook:-42

check_peers_sysch:4c0e052c:62996:

check_peers_sysch:4ba8cd59:5956:

check_peers_sysch:4b9e6a88:60508:

check_peers_sysch:18435d21:5532:

check_peers_sysch:db82f777:44545:

check_peers_sysch:db874780:1828:

check_peers_sysch:3af8bc8b:15699:

check_peers_sysch:55935484:8802:

check_peers_sysch:9fe292b4:53041:

check_peers_sysch:dd04b65e:29551:

  sio->hook:-13

check_peers_sysch:3b226063:6729:

  sio->hook:-13

check_peers_sysch:7d4deca1:8513:

  a1ec4d7d:8513 NEWACCEPT len=20

  NEW ACCEPT

  sio->hook:-14

check_peers_sysch:790de262:6764:

check_peers_sysch:ca7436f4:24807:

check_peers_sysch:ca60bd69:1639:

check_peers_sysch:da132213:33431:

check_peers_sysch:77803c82:51639:

check_peers_sysch:da124f2f:22665:

check_peers_sysch:3afcfd0e:5127:

check_peers_sysch:7dec8f2e:1798:

  sio->hook:-30

  sio->hook:-17

hook_broker_connect:msgType=22

hook_broker_connect:npeers=32

--6e2c0954:61462/4201a8c0:13233 size=28

--dff3f352:9528/200a8c0:9528 size=28

--f164c051:9083/650106c0:9083 size=28

--a2b06151:9260/6401a8c0:9260 size=28

--3f228450:14108/57c9a8c0:14108 size=28

--959e914f:50647/2101a8c0:5096 size=28

--6801614f:10307/301a8c0:10307 size=28

--e2270a4f:7693/1301a8c0:7693 size=28

--55a98d4e:49340/2101a8c0:7278 size=28

--55a98d4e:64378/2e01a8c0:7123 size=28

--9c5a694e:50422/4201a8c0:10072 size=28

--17d4564e:7291/5300a8c0:7291 size=28

--8fa0a84c:7082/8fa0a84c:7082 size=28

--2c050e4c:62996/a800a8c0:12435 size=28

--59cda84b:5956/200a8c0:5956 size=28

--886a9e4b:60508/4101a8c0:14529 size=28

--2f007f7d:13845/2f007f7d:13845 size=28

--c7b1274:45277/2c8c8c8:6735 size=28

--8a787b77:51802/bc01a8c0:12127 size=28

--f8c98d3d:5183/501a8c0:5183 size=28

--59c4343c:11785/7c7da8c0:12439 size=28

--4ab8913d:5793/2201a8c0:9726 size=28

--160da8dc:45258/6400a8c0:8964 size=28

--15a82179:64121/6401a8c0:6491 size=28

--1830b181:51075/1830b181:51075 size=28

--563e273b:3500/7100a8c0:8446 size=28

--65d21674:41607/6601a8c0:5055 size=28

--2b39a5de:4902/6401a8c0:4902 size=28

--20e75c7d:54211/6501a8c0:8534 size=28

--e7cc85db:7928/6500a8c0:9715 size=28

--c501363c:8572/301a8c0:8572 size=28

--315882db:34067/6601a8c0:8361 size=28

broker connection closed retv=-13

check_peers_sysch:54092c6e:61462:

check_peers_sysch:52f3f3df:9528:

check_peers_sysch:51c064f1:9083:

check_peers_sysch:5161b0a2:9260:

check_peers_sysch:5084223f:14108:

check_peers_sysch:4f919e95:50647:

check_peers_sysch:4f610168:10307:

check_peers_sysch:4f0a27e2:7693:

check_peers_sysch:4e8da955:49340:

check_peers_sysch:4e8da955:64378:

check_peers_sysch:4e695a9c:50422:

check_peers_sysch:4e56d417:7291:

  sio->hook:-30

retv = -107

        spsc_cleanup_sysch

sopch2_schedule_sc_misc_sysch retv=-107

CHLST blockSize=22404

2882210231:2882010025

system channelID=99

detect MTU=4c4

localaddr:      c0a80a0b:33832, externaladdr:5306aed4:33832

hook_broker_connect:msgType=22

hook_broker_connect:npeers=32

--d3e36754:13591/1401a8c0:13591 size=28

--f3d0152:5176/802a8c0:5176 size=28

--d9b8c34d:11177/1401a8c0:11177 size=28

--95e8774c:1455/8601a8c0:12195 size=28

--780d6947:50319/2f01a8c0:13385 size=28

--577aa33d:12812/577aa33d:12812 size=28

--f4fa8d3d:12544/f4fa8d3d:12544 size=28

--1926f23c:9042/500a8c0:9042 size=28

--b37cbc3c:2928/6401a8c0:12395 size=28

--54e8a13c:13679/54e8a13c:13679 size=28

--e6b21f3c:4322/e6b21f3c:4322 size=28

--a1d10a3c:5132/a1d10a3c:5132 size=28

--832d3d3b:55905/ca64a8c0:7160 size=28

--f163b3b:5122/f163b3b:5122 size=28

--8401363b:26046/6500a8c0:10877 size=28

--ba14243b:12980/6401a8c0:5058 size=28

--6e18c274:12109/6701a8c0:13092 size=28

--11e2597d:35115/800a8c0:11017 size=28

--13422278:2660/5801a8c0:11118 size=28

--abbea8de:13402/abbea8de:13402 size=28

--7dab86de:9241/6401a8c0:10270 size=28

--df160979:52409/6701a8c0:12879 size=28

--9ac4a1d3:4000/9ac4a1d3:4000 size=28

--76b6b8de:32066/2301a8c0:6313 size=28

--d86b467d:1187/6401a8c0:8904 size=28

--3e3257de:13794/3e3257de:13794 size=28

--78a3767d:40747/6401a8c0:9830 size=28

--a26ea0de:12820/a26ea0de:12820 size=28

--d66627de:6267/d66627de:6267 size=28

--8c2ffc3a:44824/7501a8c0:5941 size=28

--db055da:13577/db055da:13577 size=28

--dcbcf83a:17465/6401a8c0:14105 size=28

broker connection closed retv=-13

check_peers_sysch:5467e3d3:13591:

check_peers_sysch:52013d0f:5176:

check_peers_sysch:4dc3b8d9:11177:

check_peers_sysch:4c77e895:1455:

check_peers_sysch:47690d78:50319:

check_peers_sysch:3da37a57:12812:

check_peers_sysch:3d8dfaf4:12544:

check_peers_sysch:3cf22619:9042:

check_peers_sysch:3cbc7cb3:2928:

check_peers_sysch:3ca1e854:13679:

check_peers_sysch:3c1fb2e6:4322:

  sio->hook:-13

  sio->hook:-13

check_peers_sysch:3c0ad1a1:5132:

  e6b21f3c:4322 NEWACCEPT len=20

  NEW ACCEPT

  577aa33d:12812 NEWACCEPT len=20

  NEW ACCEPT

  a1d10a3c:5132 NEWACCEPT len=20

  NEW ACCEPT

  sio->hook:-41

check_peers_sysch:3b3d2d83:55905:

GLOBAL downloadRate=2791        dnSum=5848

GLOBAL downloadRate=10714       dnSum=22306

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa

Got CHannel list!!!!!!!!!!!

retv = -43

        spsc_cleanup_sysch

sopch2_schedule_sc_misc_sysch retv=-43

CHLST blockSize=22437

2882367072:2882367071

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet

system channelID=99

detect MTU=4c4

localaddr:      c0a80a0b:14344, externaladdr:5306aed4:14344

hook_broker_connect:msgType=22

hook_broker_connect:npeers=32

--e8692253:8022/2101a8c0:8022 size=28

--125b2553:5714/2201a8c0:5714 size=28

--83ef2853:11722/2201a8c0:11722 size=28

--76a92953:14233/2201a8c0:14233 size=28

--25fd2953:14298/2101a8c0:14298 size=28

--950d2d53:6241/2101a8c0:6241 size=28

--44cc3153:12441/2201a8c0:12441 size=28

--ea673253:13229/f02000a:10100 size=28

--e4fb3253:17158/2101a8c0:13572 size=28

--16c53553:8720/2201a8c0:8720 size=28

--ddca3853:13165/2101a8c0:13165 size=28

--e6643853:18629/2301a8c0:14742 size=28

--dd53a53:8362/2101a8c0:8362 size=28

--627b3b53:16356/2101a8c0:12233 size=28

--80ff3c53:9228/2301a8c0:9228 size=28

--ad6a4753:63973/f00000a:12944 size=28

--15ccc848:12201/6501a8c0:12201 size=28

--1607ca3d:8216/1607ca3d:8216 size=28

--a75c1fbd:50049/1c01010a:7160 size=28

--cce571dd:12820/cce571dd:12820 size=28

--398b1458:7253/2101a8c0:7253 size=28

--c1e3175a:7320/a01a8c0:7320 size=28

--e74d42db:9675/301a8c0:9675 size=28

--82f80957:61705/f400a8c0:11310 size=28

--da36d1db:11980/703a8c0:11980 size=28

--d7ee134c:13809/6601a8c0:13809 size=28

--d64079d3:13455/d64079d3:13455 size=28

--13251abd:61702/1fea8c0:6226 size=28

--345a0db:7145/301a8c0:7145 size=28

--6dac554b:12455/790fa8c0:12455 size=28

--244d2d3c:11689/244d2d3c:11689 size=28

--d132b8dd:14740/30ba8c0:14740 size=28

broker connection closed retv=-13

check_peers_sysch:532269e8:8022:

check_peers_sysch:53255b12:5714:

check_peers_sysch:5328ef83:11722:

check_peers_sysch:5329a976:14233:

check_peers_sysch:5329fd25:14298:

check_peers_sysch:532d0d95:6241:

check_peers_sysch:5331cc44:12441:

check_peers_sysch:533267ea:13229:

check_peers_sysch:5332fbe4:17158:

check_peers_sysch:5335c516:8720:

check_peers_sysch:5338cadd:13165:

check_peers_sysch:533864e6:18629:

  sio->hook:-17

  sio->hook:-17

check_peers_sysch:533ad50d:8362:

check_peers_sysch:533b7b62:16356:

check_peers_sysch:533cff80:9228:

check_peers_sysch:53476aad:63973:

check_peers_sysch:48c8cc15:12201:

check_peers_sysch:3dca0716:8216:

check_peers_sysch:bd1f5ca7:50049:

check_peers_sysch:dd71e5cc:12820:

check_peers_sysch:58148b39:7253:

check_peers_sysch:5a17e3c1:7320:

  cce571dd:12820 NEWACCEPT len=20

  NEW ACCEPT

  1607ca3d:8216 NEWACCEPT len=20

  NEW ACCEPT

check_peers_sysch:db424de7:9675:

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa

Got CHannel list!!!!!!!!!!!

retv = -43

        spsc_cleanup_sysch

sopch2_schedule_sc_misc_sysch retv=-43

CHLST blockSize=22752

2882539530:2882539528

system channelID=99

detect MTU=4c4

localaddr:      c0a80a0b:14906, externaladdr:5306aed4:14906

hook_broker_connect:msgType=2

reason=1

broker connection closed retv=-31

SO_QUIT

retv = -104

        spsc_cleanup_sysch

sopch2_schedule_sc_misc_sysch retv=-104

CHLST blockSize=22752

2882690792:2882539528

                 
```

Czyżby nie mógł pobrać listy kanałów??

Udało się komuś odpalić sopcasta przez wine??Last edited by dAdi82 on Sun Aug 10, 2008 6:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lazy_bum

Po co przez wine jak jest natywny?

----------

## dAdi82

Wiem, ale przez wine podobno działa ok.

Co do natywnego chodzi o qsopcast zapewne.

Więc tak też zrobiłem, ściągnąłem, ściągnąłem biblioteki.

odpalam.

```

dadi82 dadi # qsopcast

qsopcast: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

mam zainstalowane

```

dadi82 dadi # eix x11-libs/qt

[I] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:

        (3)     3.3.8-r4 (~)3.3.8b

        (4)     4.3.3 (~)4.3.4-r1 (~)4.3.5 [M](~)4.4.0

        {accessibility cups dbus debug doc examples firebird gif glib immqt immqt-bc input_devices_wacom ipv6 jpeg mng mysql nas nis odbc opengl pch png postgres qt3support sqlite sqlite3 ssl tiff xinerama zlib}

     Installed versions:  3.3.8b(3)(00:59:36 31.07.2008)(cups ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama)

                          4.3.5(4)(21:30:32 02.08.2008)(accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl tiff zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -input_devices_wacom -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.

```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Poprawiona ortografia.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## one_and_only

Nie trzeba wcale qsopcasta, najwygodniej użyć samego sopcast-bin (znajduje się w overlayach arcon i roslin) a następnie z wiersza poleceń coś w stylu:

```

sp-sc-auth sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/6098 3908 8908

```

Gdzie to sop:// to adres kanału który chcesz oglądać (jeśli to jest "normalny" sopcastowy kanał to różni się on tylko ostatnią cyfrą od tego tutaj, cyfra ta oznacza numer kanału, tu 6098), pierwszy numer to port, na którym sopcast komunikuje się "na zewnątrz", dobrze żeby był odblokowany np. na firewallu, 8908 to port na którym będziesz mógł oglądać kanał, np. przez mplayera lub vlc. Oczywiście możesz użyć innych portów niż te tutaj. Aby oglądać kanał włączony na porcie 8908 odpalasz, np w mplayerze, taki url:

```

http://localhost:8908/tv.asf

```

Dobrze sobie odpalić sopcasta w screenie albo wyjście przekierować do /dev/null bo dużo informacji na ekran wyrzuca.

----------

## dAdi82

```

./sp-sc-auth sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/6098 3908 8908

detect MTU=4c4

Connection=11   Connection=11

i=0   51

ipExternal:56ac1f53  Internal:b0aa8c0  portLocal:39051    portExternal1:39051    External2:39051  linkType:51

tm1.sopserv.com proto=17

adv=261

TD1=4294967056-240:  1218378623:261:2902878211

tm1.sopserv.com proto=17

adv=910

TD1=4294967056-240:  1218378624:910:2902878562

Average difference=4294967056

4294967056

4294967056

3dbedaf0 28ba0b0d

Not valid ID

67c3bdfd 3ae2a7e9

sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/99

system channelID=99

detect MTU=4c4

localaddr:      c0a80a0b:19562, externaladdr:531fac56:19562

channel ID=6098

tk:00000000 00000000

streamID=17d2

STOP QUIT

retv = 0

        spsc_cleanup_sysch

sopch2_schedule_sc_misc_sysch retv=0

CHLST blockSize=0

2902878536:2902878322

detect MTU=4c4

ADRESS = 262498d3

Start cache thread.

hook_broker_connect:msgType=2

reason=1

SO_QUIT

retv = -104

        spsc_cleanup

```

```

mplayer http://localhost:6098/tv.asf 

```

wynik

```

mplayer http://localhost:6098/tv.asf

MPlayer dev-SVN-r27120-4.3.1 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/trebuc.ttf doesn't look like a bitmap font description, ignoring.

Nie mogę załadować czcionki: /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/trebuc.ttf

Odtwarzam http://localhost:6098/tv.asf.

Zamieniam localhost na AF_INET6...

Łączę z serwerem localhost[::1]: 6098...

błąd połączenia: Connection refused

Zamieniam localhost na AF_INET...

Łączę z serwerem localhost[127.0.0.1]: 6098...

błąd połączenia: Connection refused

STREAM_ASF, URL: http://localhost:6098/tv.asf

Zamieniam localhost na AF_INET6...

Łączę z serwerem localhost[::1]: 6098...

błąd połączenia: Connection refused

Zamieniam localhost na AF_INET...

Łączę z serwerem localhost[127.0.0.1]: 6098...

błąd połączenia: Connection refused

Błąd, wychodzę.

Zamieniam localhost na AF_INET6...

Łączę z serwerem localhost[::1]: 6098...

błąd połączenia: Connection refused

Zamieniam localhost na AF_INET...

Łączę z serwerem localhost[127.0.0.1]: 6098...

błąd połączenia: Connection refused

No stream found to handle url http://localhost:6098/tv.asf

```

A skąd bierzesz liste kanałów??

----------

## one_and_only

-104 oznacza, że kanał obecnie nie działa, więc próba włączenia w mplayerze nic nie da. Jeśli kanał będzie włączony to będziesz miał całą konsolę zasypana informacjami. Co do listy kanałów to jest tutaj:

http://www.sopcast.org/channel/

Są to kanały "oficjalne", są też takie nadawana przez użytkowników, przede wszystkim sportowe. Linki do transmisji znajdziesz na stronach w stylu kuszotv, myp2p czy soccer live tv (->google). Nie wiem co chcesz oglądać, jeśli olimpiadę to świetny serwis przygotowało itvp.

----------

## dAdi82

OK, prawie dobrze.

Z tym że raz się łącze a raz nie i dostaje to

```

dadi82 sp-auth # ./sp-sc-auth sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/19578 3908 8908

detect MTU=4c4

Connection=11   Connection=11

i=0   51

ipExternal:56ac1f53  Internal:b0aa8c0  portLocal:36856    portExternal1:36856    External2:36856  linkType:51

tm1.sopserv.com proto=17

adv=161

TD1=4294966961-335:  1218393447:161:2917702406

tm4.sopserv.com proto=17

adv=388

TD1=4294967160-136:  1218393448:388:2917702980

Average difference=4294967060

4294967060

4294967060

3dbedaf0 28ba0b0d

Not valid ID

db4c7232 765fd448

sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/99

system channelID=99

detect MTU=4c4

localaddr:      c0a80a0b:24754, externaladdr:531fac56:24754

STOP QUIT

retv = 0

        spsc_cleanup_sysch

sopch2_schedule_sc_misc_sysch retv=0

CHLST blockSize=0

2917702947:2917702744

channel ID=19578

tk:00000000 00000000

streamID=4c7a

detect MTU=4c4

```

Edit, 

jeżeli retv =0, mam próbować do skutku??

Daje SEMI-SOLVED, wszystko działa, bardzo dziękuje za pomoc. Ale qsopcast nie idzie więc do pełnego solved troszkę brakuje.  :Smile: 

PS. W prówaniu do windy, na gentoo nie ma żadnych skoków przycinek itp. Jestem bardzo miło rozczarowany   :Very Happy: 

----------

